# burning wood yet?



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I hate to pay for propane. anyone start burning wood yet? I lit a fire last night because it was suppose to drop in the 40's and I was tired of the furnace kicking on.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Fred Bear said:


> I hate to pay for propane. anyone start burning wood yet? I lit a fire last night because it was suppose to drop in the 40's and I was tired of the furnace kicking on.


Yes I lit my boiler a few weeks ago.
For a couple of reasons- running out of propane. And banging hot water heater when using propane.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

YES!!!!! My fireplace is supplemental / evenings only but I've been having fires 3-5 evenings per week for 4-6 weeks now. Even when it's been warm lately when that sun goes down it gets chilly (especially when I have windows open). As an example, I'll be sitting in front of a big fire watching the Tigers tonight! (just like last night)

Burn baby burn!:coolgleam



That reminds me ......... I gotta get out and cut some wood!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

burning again tonight. I love feeling warm instead of cold and chilly. Wood heats twice!


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Wife enjoys having a fire to knock off the cold.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Will be burning tonight.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

_I'm with you, I hate burning propane and hate when I hear the furnace kick on. As long as it stays cool, we will be feeding the insert. (Avalon 1190)_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't burned in the stove yet but have had a lot of camp fires outside in the yard. I hate to hear that Furnace come on but would be way more concerned if it didn't!:evilsmile

Fred


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Fired up the outside boiler back in September. I love free heat.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Fabner1 said:


> I haven't burned in the stove yet but have had a lot of camp fires outside in the yard. I hate to hear that Furnace come on but would be way more concerned if it didn't!:evilsmile
> 
> Fred


you got that right!


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone here have a wood insert in their fireplace?? Thinking of doing it with my fireplace.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not yet.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Fired up the outside boiler back in September. I love free heat.
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


free heat? 
nothings free. boiler, chain saw,oil, gas, poison ivy doc bills, aches & pain,.....................


----------



## HAWKEYE29 (Dec 11, 2010)

jimbo said:


> free heat?
> nothings free. boiler, chain saw,oil, gas, poison ivy doc bills, aches & pain,.....................


unless you work for a landscape company and get paid to cut all the wood and delivered to your house while getting paid for it...


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

jimbo said:


> free heat?
> nothings free. boiler, chain saw,oil, gas, poison ivy doc bills, aches & pain,.....................


Yes it's not really free. But I actually love gathering my wood. Something I was unable to do this year.
So I actual do have some free wood, for me.
My Church and friends have brought me 
My wood.
I'd much rather be doing - giving than receiving. But I'm very thankful for the wood and that I'm able to load my boiler.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Have my first wood stove, but lacking the funds to buy everything to hook it up almost their can't wait to cut that propane bill to next to nothing !


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

39 deg out right now but a wonderful 75 deg in here with wood burning. Been burning all day today. Wife is complaining it's too hot, but I like it warm and it only is about 10 sticks of wood. Beats the hell out of burning propane all day and only being 65 deg.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Your right. I love heating my house for less than 50 bucks a year now that my boiler has paid for itself in propane bills.
Every time i see downed trees pallets and sawmill scrap i think of free heat.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

